# Montage für Hafenangeln am Mittelmeer mit Kindern



## kapetanios (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich mache in diesen Tagen als absoluter Novize meinen Angelschein, habe heute im Rahmen des Vorbereitungskurses meinen ersten Fisch geschlachtet (Forelle, selig), werde aber wohl in näherer Zukunft eher in Urlauben am Mittelmeer angeln, als dass ich mit 3 kleinen Kindern daheim Zeit dafür finde 

Meine konkrete Frage: In rund 2 Wochen werden wir in einem Dorf in Südkreta sein und dort gibt es ein kleines Hafenbecken, wo ich in früheren Jahren Einheimische beim Angeln gesehen habe, die dort massenhaft Sardellen, Sardinen, wohl auch Rote Meerbarben und Brassen gefischt haben.

Dort würde ich gern mit meinen Kindern (1 + 4 + 7 Jahre) angeln und sie auch daran beteiligen; die Einjährige freilich noch nicht.

Was empfehlt ihr für eine Ausrüstung und Montage (das Wort habe ich heute gelernt  ? Sardellen und Sardinen, die ich dann frittieren kann, würden mir als Ausbeute reichen. Der Angelkursleiter hat leider keine Erfahrungen mit dem Mittelmeer.

Taugt einfach ein Stock mit Monofilschnur, einen Schwimmer, einer Schraubenmutter als Gewicht und Weißbrot zum Abfüttern und als Köder?
Oder braucht's eine lange Stipprute, eine andere Schnur und andere Köder?

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Fr33 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Montage für Hafenangeln am Mittelmeer mit Kindern*

Servus,

 wenn es nur auf Meerbrassen, Doraden und Barsche gehen soll, dann reichen Weissfischmontagen und kleine Haken 

 Posenmontage..... und ein paar 14er - 10er Haken und damit gibt's dann Biss auf Biss.


----------



## kapetanios (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Montage für Hafenangeln am Mittelmeer mit Kindern*

Vielen Dank, FR33 -- welche Rute empfiehlst Du? Reicht ein Stock oder doch ein lange Stipprute? Und hast Du einen Tipp für die Schnur oder den Köder?

Sorry für diese Anfängerfragen!


----------



## Fr33 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Montage für Hafenangeln am Mittelmeer mit Kindern*

Sorry für die Späte Antwort.....

 Um Reserven zu haben, würde ich eine leichte Posenrute + Rolle + 0,20er bis 0,25er Schnur nehmen. 

 Klar geht auch ne unberingte Stipprute.... ist aber nicht mein Fall - man weiss nie was beisst


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Montage für Hafenangeln am Mittelmeer mit Kindern*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Sorry für die Späte Antwort.....
> Um Reserven zu haben, würde ich eine leichte Posenrute + Rolle + 0,20er bis 0,25er Schnur nehmen.
> Klar geht auch ne unberingte Stipprute.... ist aber nicht mein Fall - man weiss nie was beisst



Nicht nur wegen Reserven sondern manchmal is dit Hafenwasser auch recht tief und da is dann ohne Laufpose nicht viel zu machen. Deshalb beringte Stippe mit Rolle (ca. 30g WG).Strippe ist okay.
'Ne Pose bzw. Laufpose mit 5-7g Tragkraft und je nach Wind und Strömung vielleicht auch 'n bißchen schwerer.
Köder von gekauften Kalamaris, Scampis bis zu selbstjemachtem Teig aus Toastbrot mit Sardellenpaste oder (mein Lieblingsköder ) gesalzene Hühnerbrust.
Hähnchenbrustfilets dick einsalzen und 'ne Nacht im Kühlschrank stehen lassen. Dit Hühnerfleisch kriegt durch Wasserentzug 'ne Konsistenz wie Schinken. Kleene Würfel schneiden, so 5x5-10x10mm, und ab jeht die Luzi.
Haken Größe 8-12 und wenn Du mit Teig angeln willst, dann Teighaken mit Spirale.
Die kleenen Mistböcke da, sind wahre Meister im abfressen.|rolleyes

Schönen Urlaub, Petri Heil und fette Beute..........#h


----------



## Fr33 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Montage für Hafenangeln am Mittelmeer mit Kindern*

Servus,


Schlotti hats gut zusammen gefasst  Allerdings ist, was die Hakengröße angeht experimentieren angesagt...


Hier kannste mal die "Monster" sehen:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58908&page=24


Post #238 


Haben gebissen wie Große - bekommen aber den Köder kaum ins kleine Maul!


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Montage für Hafenangeln am Mittelmeer mit Kindern*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> Schlotti hats gut zusammen gefasst  *Allerdings ist, was die Hakengröße angeht experimentieren angesagt...*
> ...



Dit is richtig !!! 
Manchmal jibt's ja ooch 'n bißchen wat "größeret". :q









#h


----------



## kapetanios (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Montage für Hafenangeln am Mittelmeer mit Kindern*

Vielen Dank, Schlotti und Fr33!
Auf die unberingte Stipprute kam ich, weil ich letzten Sommer in Kroatien den Kindern eine gar nicht so schlechte Telerute mit Rolle gegönnt hatte.

Trotz relativ großer Vorsicht der Kleinen hat sich die Schnur ruckzuck total verkoddelt; ich also abends mühevoll alles wieder entwirrt, neu montiert, am nächsten Tag nach 2 Minuten war wieder alles verknotet, seitdem ruht die Rute auf dem Dachboden.

Die kommen mit der Rolle einfach noch nicht klar. Und es soll eigentlich mehr um den Kinderspaß plus Erfolgserlebnisse in Form von kleinen Fängen gehen, als dass ich darauf hoffe, dann doch eine Dorade rauszuziehen.

Ändert das etwas an Euren Empfehlungen?


----------



## Fr33 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Montage für Hafenangeln am Mittelmeer mit Kindern*

Wenn es nur just for fun sein soll - geht auch ne unberingte Stippe. Dann ggf bis was anfängerfreundliches. Sicherheitshalber ne 25er Mono drann gebunden, Feststellpose und fertig....


Bei den kleinen Fischen geht das ohne Probleme... aber unterschätz die Kraft der Meeresfische nicht. So ne Brasse wie von Slotti gezeigt, hat Dampf wie ein Portionskarpfen aus dem See!


----------



## Promachos (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Montage für Hafenangeln am Mittelmeer mit Kindern*

Hallo!

Wo genau in Südkreta bist du? Zufällig in der Nähe von Timbaki?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## kapetanios (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Montage für Hafenangeln am Mittelmeer mit Kindern*

Hi Promarchos (schöner Nick!) -- nee, weiter im Osten in Myrtos, nahe Ierapetra. Lebst Du in Timbaki?
Grüße von Kapetanios


----------



## Promachos (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Montage für Hafenangeln am Mittelmeer mit Kindern*

Ne, leider nicht. Aber wir haben von dort das Angebot einer Schulpartnerschaft und ich wollte mal ein paar Erkundigungen einziehen.

Gruß Promachos


----------

